# Cle to Montana



## Micelli0011 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looking for a ride from Cleveland to Montana ASAP. Will share cost of gas


----------



## Barf (Aug 5, 2020)

It’s kinda sudden,

butt ok.

shoe size?

vegan dooche or vegtairian?

how do you feel about the poultry industry?

meh


----------



## Micelli0011 (Aug 5, 2020)

Barf said:


> It’s kinda sudden,
> 
> butt ok.
> 
> ...


I despise the poultry industry, I barely wear shoes but when I do I wear 9 and I eat meat


----------



## Barf (Aug 6, 2020)

Hit me up when to get to Lake county.


----------



## Johny (Aug 12, 2020)

What part of Montana ?
And why?


----------

